#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the factors that determine '' SUPPLY'?

## Moana

Hello Guys!


The total amount of a product (good or service) available for purchase at any specified price.

CAN YOU GUYS TELL ME TH A FACTORS THAT DETERMINE THE SUPPLY OF A PRODUCT?

----------

